# Diff Rings for the Kyosho diff (mini-z)



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get the diff rings for the optional ball diff for the mini-z?Kyosho also calls them pressure plates.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Would asking at MiniZ World website be appropriate? 
There are a few MiniZ owners hanging out here. 

Have you tried sanding your old diff rings to resurface them and make them flat again?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Still no answer. Yes I've tried min-z world. That thread is dead.I guess I'll have to spend a fortune to get them for the bearing place.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*MiniZ diff*

Have you measured the inside and outside dimensions?
Are the small Associated Diff rings too large?
Have you asked your local hobby shop?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Are they: Inner Diameter: .316" (8mm)
Outter Diameter: .730" (18.5mm)
Thickness: .032" (1mm)
There are replacement diff rings available from Kyosho if so...


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes I've asked the local hobby shop. Both he and I have spend many hours on the computer to find the part number.We have found everything but that part or number.I've recieved several replies from several people saying go look here and there- with no luck. It's getting ridiculas that you can find every part for the diff except the diff ring/pressue plates.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

IF the rings measure: 
Inner Diameter: .316" (8mm)
Outer Diameter: .730" (18.5mm)
Thickness: .032" (1mm)

Then order Kyosho part number WBD004 
They don't always relist or rename a part that is a reuse of an existing part number.
That is the case with this part number. It was used by several different cars' differentials.
Have you contacted Kyosho America's tech support?

Also, is it the F1 version or the std MR01 or MR02 chassis?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I've got both the F1 and the MR02. I did not pay attention to the diffs being different.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

My local Hobby shop said that was not a valid part number. Since I've gotten into the Mini Z - the last several months I noticed that the MR-02 chassis cars are hard to get locally.I've seen some really cool Nissans and Toyota's on the Kyosho web page but you can't get them.Why?Is it because they are channel 40?


----------

